

Etsy: Crafting an IPO - sharkweek
http://blog.pitchbook.com/etsy-crafting-an-ipo/

======
jonathanpeterwu
Interesting infographic on the history of Etsys history to IPO. Including
details about their fundraising and what VC's participated in each round.

